# pajaaamas



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2012)

SO- this is pajaaamas. He spells his name "pajaaamas" with a lower case "p" and three "a's"

*Species*: goulds/argus monitor cross
*Sex*: Male
*Orentation*: Unknown
*Height*: 5"6ish
*Weight*: 170ish
*Build*: Semi muscular arms/legs kind of a tummy but more or less an average person. 
*Clothing*: Thrown together mish mash of old hand me downs. No fashion once so ever.
-Shirt: grey threadbare
-Pants: American eagle torn baggy jeans
-NO SHOES or socks, in fact, he hates socks- he will attack socks and rip them off his feet.
*Likes*: football, 360 games, iphone apps, working, sleeping, eating, staying at home, miller light lime
*Dislikes*: nagging, buttermilk, doing dishes, going out in public, spending money, SOCKS, and wool
*Job*: Aircraft maintainer 
*Markings*: Naturally occurring skin markings
*Scars*: Has small wedge scar on nose from where his brother bit him as a baby

Image:


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice design. ^^
Why is it that when I read the name silently to myself, the voice in my head that pronounces his name is that of Earthworm Jim? XD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm with him on the buttermilk thing >.< Ew.

Also, great work on character. He's sorta badass looking.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm with him on the buttermilk thing >.< Ew.
> 
> Also, great work on character. He's sorta badass looking.




hes no bad ass, just a big derp, also buttermilk fucking rocks.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 7, 2012)

God I love really really NORMAL characters like this. 

Totally convincing. Absolutely love the "bit by his brother" touch.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2012)

Gotta love normal characters. It's all colourful dribble nowadays.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> God I love really really NORMAL characters like this.
> 
> Totally convincing. Absolutely love the "bit by his brother" touch.



The reality is he was bit and thats how he got this wedge notch in his nose. He only had one clutch mate (the real pajaaamas). The character is based off of my husband with my pet lizuuurd as the animal. I think they are very much a like.


----------



## Namba (Dec 7, 2012)

I love this. Not enough normal looking characters to go around.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 8, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I love this. Not enough normal looking characters to go around.



at least he isnt obnoxiously colored


----------



## Tango (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks great but it needs a dominatrix squirrel in the back ground. You know, add a little class. :V


----------

